# Wacom Real Ink pen



## Bloodhowl (Aug 30, 2011)

*Inkling Records everything you draw*

http://www.geekologie.com/2011/08/wacom-inkling-records-everything-you-dra.php check this sweet device for drawing.  not trying to spam but I thought everyone might be interested in this.



*[Mod note: Threads merged]*


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 31, 2011)

Wacom has a new product.
Its a real ink pen.  You use it on any paper anywhere.
Then later put it to your computer.  It even saves different layers aparently.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/peggy/the-wacom-inkling-pen

So what you think?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 31, 2011)

I think I'd rather stick to my cheap-ass Bamboo.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 31, 2011)

I want it. I want it SO BADLY.

I work on paper about 90-95% of the time and then have to scan it in, then ink over the top to get layer information. This would be SO GOOD.
I bet it's super expensive though <=[


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 31, 2011)

http://www.wacom.com.hk/products/Inkling/FAQ

This is really for rough sketches at the beginning of the process. They even tell you to get an intuos or Cintiq to clean this up.

http://conceptart.org/forums/showthread.php?t=227539

http://www.conceptart.org/forums/showthread.php?t=227540

That's a bit much for a 200 dollar sketch scanner. Doesn't mean it's not neat but it's not quite the savior people are looking for.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Sep 3, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> I want it. I want it SO BADLY.
> 
> I work on paper about 90-95% of the time and then have to scan it in, then ink over the top to get layer information. This would be SO GOOD.
> I bet it's super expensive though <=[



I think it supposed to be like  $199 and comes out later this month.  

I'm horrible at traditional but this does sound great.   
I am wondering about if page size matters.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 3, 2011)

we alraedy seen this a jill times

i still want it though, i love my pencil skeches


----------

